# Front entry door: Therma Tru "Benchmark" line



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I bought and installed a TT Benchmark door. It has been sheltering us, behind a storm door, for a couple of years now with nary a problem. 

From what I have read, Benchmark was a door company that Therma-Tru bought out. They continued to make doors but sold them under the TT Benchmark name as kind of entry level doors. Then, they added Fiberglass doors to their line up, probably due to a request from Big Blue who made a big purchase and got a ridiculous price for them. Initially, they were made on the same line as the regular TT doors back in Indiana. Not sure about now.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> I bought and installed a TT Benchmark door. It has been sheltering us, behind a storm door, for a couple of years now with nary a problem.
> 
> From what I have read, Benchmark was a door company that Therma-Tru bought out. They continued to make doors but sold them under the TT Benchmark name as kind of entry level doors. Then, they added Fiberglass doors to their line up, probably due to a request from Big Blue who made a big purchase and got a ridiculous price for them. Initially, they were made on the same line as the regular TT doors back in Indiana. Not sure about now.


So now i will have to decide if I want to save at least $1,500 and go with Lowes without knowing much about their installer, or pay more and go with the local store.....not an easy decision !!!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

french_guy said:


> So now i will have to decide if I want to save at least $1,500 and go with Lowes without knowing much about their installer, or pay more and go with the local store.....not an easy decision !!!


If your contract with Lowe's to install the door, the installer doesn't matter all that much. Lowe's guarantees the install. The same with Home Depot. 

I bought a similar door from Home Depot and had them install it. The first one was ordered wrong, no side lights. The second one had the wrong glass, The third was the right style, color, etc but was too tall. The next was too narrow. It finally came and was in good condition and everything else was perfect. The installer damaged it. By this time I was no longer angry about it, it was just too hilarious. HD upgraded the door to their best one at no cost. It was supposed to be at the store in 3 weeks. At 4 weeks I called to check. No one had ordered it. 

They ordered it and it came in and it was installed. It was beautiful. My $2500 door, now with the upgrades, etc was closer to $4800. After they waived the installation it came to $1400. I went in and talked to the store manager. I went through everything with him. 

Not only was he angry that he wasn't told about this before, he was very apologetic. He asked what I would like to happen. I said that this had gone on for 5 months. I had my original door removed and installed several times and it was barely together until the final one was installed. My house was essentially open to the weather, burglars, etc... I told him $500. 

He asked what I meant by $500. I said that I want them to refund the price of the door and pay me $500 for my trouble, time, lack of security, etc...

He gulped and said I can't do that. I said, well, what can you do? 

He replied, how about if I refund all but $500? I paused for a moment, muttered to myself. And then, with a sigh, said Okay. 

Internally, I was jumping for joy, I just got an almost $5000 door installed for just $500. 

So, while I do agree that going with the locals is a great idea, sometimes it pays to go with big blue and big orange.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> If your contract with Lowe's to install the door, the installer doesn't matter all that much. Lowe's guarantees the install. The same with Home Depot.
> 
> I bought a similar door from Home Depot and had them install it. The first one was ordered wrong, no side lights. The second one had the wrong glass, The third was the right style, color, etc but was too tall. The next was too narrow. It finally came and was in good condition and everything else was perfect. The installer damaged it. By this time I was no longer angry about it, it was just too hilarious. HD upgraded the door to their best one at no cost. It was supposed to be at the store in 3 weeks. At 4 weeks I called to check. No one had ordered it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean.....But I'm not sure I want to go thru this type of issues (looks like your case was extreme though)
I had somehow the same problem with my IKEA kitchen. While I'm happy with the final result, it took them 8 deliveries to have everything delivered and not damaged !!!!
We never know what can happen, but I would trust the local store better to order it right at the 1st time rather than Lowes......However, who knows !!!
And yes, price difference is not negligible


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, it seems the Benchmark line (Therma Tru from Lowes) cannot be with 2 different colors inside vs outside
I want it black outside and white inside, but the Lowes guy told me it was not possible with the Benchmark......!!!


----------

